# MAJESTICS SD 4TH OF JULY PICNIC



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Majestics SD will be having their 19th annual picnic at the wing park off of Coronado ave on the 4th of July. All clubs and solo riders are welcome. We will be selling plates (Carne Asada) and drink $5. Come hang out and enjoy the day and also a good view of the fireworks into the evening.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 11 2008, 12:33 AM~10843907
> *Majestics SD will be having their 19th annual picnic at the wing park off of Coronado ave on the 4th of July.    All clubs and solo riders are welcome.  We will be selling plates (Carne Asada) and drink $5.  Come hang out and enjoy the day and also a good view of the fireworks into the evening.
> *


 :0 hell yeah !!! :cheesy:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10843907
> *Majestics SD will be having their 19th annual picnic at the wing park off of Coronado ave on the 4th of July.    All clubs and solo riders are welcome.  We will be selling plates (Carne Asada) and drink $5.  Come hang out and enjoy the day and also a good view of the fireworks into the evening.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

think the whole la chapter should be coming up there to support


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 11 2008, 07:15 PM~10850649
> *think the  whole  la chapter  should  be  coming  up there  to support
> *


i always support my people in sd :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 11 2008, 08:15 PM~10850649
> *think the  whole  la chapter  should  be  coming  up there  to support
> *


yup will be there  is it on fri or sat


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jun 11 2008, 08:43 PM~10851017
> *yup will be there   is it  on fri or sat
> *


Its on Friday.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 10 2008, 11:48 PM~10843984
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 12 2008, 09:49 AM~10853958
> *:wave:
> *


see ya there !!! byob !!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 12 2008, 05:56 AM~10853351
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 12 2008, 09:10 AM~10854053
> *see ya there !!! byob !!!
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10843907
> *Majestics SD will be having their 19th annual picnic at the wing park off of Coronado ave on the 4th of July.    All clubs and solo riders are welcome.  We will be selling plates (Carne Asada) and drink $5.  Come hang out and enjoy the day and also a good view of the fireworks into the evening.
> *


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

straight game cc will be there. what up bird


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10843907
> *Majestics SD will be having their 19th annual picnic at the wing park off of Coronado ave on the 4th of July.    All clubs and solo riders are welcome.  We will be selling plates (Carne Asada) and drink $5.  Come hang out and enjoy the day and also a good view of the fireworks into the evening.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 13 2008, 10:54 AM~10862998
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 13 2008, 04:47 PM~10865483
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 14 2008, 01:40 PM~10869698
> *
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 20 2008, 10:27 PM~10917889
> *
> *


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10843907
> *Majestics SD will be having their 19th annual picnic at the wing park off of Coronado ave on the 4th of July.    All clubs and solo riders are welcome.  We will be selling plates (Carne Asada) and drink $5.  Come hang out and enjoy the day and also a good view of the fireworks into the evening.
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 21 2008, 04:30 PM~10921172
> *:biggrin:
> *


eL Co looks good Tiny, Cant wait to see it under the lights at the convention center. Make sure you let the Big Kahuna Jose know aboutthe picnic


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10921266
> *eL Co looks good Tiny,    Cant wait to see it under the lights at the convention center.  Make sure you let the Big Kahuna Jose know aboutthe picnic
> *


thanks dogg...ill let jose know wassup!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

This is an event you do not want to miss.
Something for every member of the family, lowriders, food, beer, fireworks....what more could a mother-scooter want?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 22 2008, 12:20 AM~10923511
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PinkTown (Jun 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

CANT WAIT THIS LOOKS GOOD


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

CANT WAIT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 23 2008, 06:11 PM~10934939
> *CANT WAIT THIS LOOKS GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


make enough cuz LA CHAPTER WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

DELEGATION C.C. WILL BE THEIR 2 SUPPORT! :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 23 2008, 05:49 PM~10935246
> *make enough  cuz  LA  CHAPTER  WILL BE  THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 23 2008, 07:50 PM~10936245
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sanchos our head chef as you can see from the pictures of the plates he sells at his taco shop


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jun 23 2008, 06:20 PM~10935506
> *DELEGATION C.C. WILL BE THEIR 2 SUPPORT! :thumbsup:
> *


.

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

THIS IS BIRD LAST 4TH OF JULY


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 23 2008, 08:01 PM~10936337
> *THIS IS BIRD LAST 4TH OF JULY
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

LETS KEEP THE PARK CLEAN


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEN EVERYONE THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 23 2008, 08:01 PM~10936337
> *THIS IS BIRD LAST 4TH OF JULY
> 
> 
> ...


Thats when I went to Montana!!!!! How did you get hat Chuck???


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

DIRECTIONS TO PARK - MAJESTICS 4th OF JULY PICNIC 
MONTGOMERY WALLER PARK
3020 CORONADO AVE SAN DIEGO CA 92154 
NORTH









SOUTH

IF YOU GET TO TIJUANA YOU WENT TO FAR


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10843907
> *Majestics SD will be having their 19th annual picnic at the wing park off of Coronado ave on the 4th of July.    All clubs and solo riders are welcome.  We will be selling plates (Carne Asada) and drink $5.  Come hang out and enjoy the day and also a good view of the fireworks into the evening.
> *


19TH MAN TIME FLYES WHEN YOURE HAVING FUN. :yes:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 22 2008, 01:04 PM~10925402
> *
> *


SHIT IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP AT THE WING??????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 23 2008, 08:55 PM~10936861
> *SHIT IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP AT THE WING??????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


???????? We'll seee


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2008, 08:59 PM~10928775
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 23 2008, 08:30 PM~10936597
> *DIRECTIONS TO PARK - MAJESTICS 4th OF JULY PICNIC
> MONTGOMERY WALLER PARK
> 3020 CORONADO AVE  SAN DIEGO CA 92154
> ...


on your way back bring some Tequila.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh: IS THE BORDER PATROL POSTED?YOU KNOW SOME OF US CAN'T BE TRAVELING THAT LITTLE STRETCH.OR IF ANYBODY KNOW OF A GOOD COYOTE LET ME KNOW.IM SERIOUS TOO.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 24 2008, 04:51 PM~10942788
> *:uh: IS THE BORDER PATROL POSTED?YOU KNOW SOME OF US CAN'T BE TRAVELING THAT LITTLE STRETCH.OR IF ANYBODY KNOW OF A GOOD COYOTE LET ME KNOW.IM SERIOUS TOO.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 24 2008, 04:51 PM~10942788
> *:uh: IS THE BORDER PATROL POSTED?YOU KNOW SOME OF US CAN'T BE TRAVELING THAT LITTLE STRETCH.OR IF ANYBODY KNOW OF A GOOD COYOTE LET ME KNOW.IM SERIOUS TOO.
> *


NENE BIRD IS THE BEST COYOTE IN SAN DIEGO. HES KNOWN FOR RUNNING DOWN THE HILL AT THE COUNT OF 3. ASK ANYONE FROM DIEGO :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10943471
> *NENE BIRD IS THE BEST COYOTE IN SAN DIEGO. HES KNOWN FOR RUNNING DOWN THE HILL AT THE COUNT OF 3. ASK ANYONE FROM DIEGO :biggrin:
> *


Ok Chuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 24 2008, 06:44 PM~10943506
> *Ok Chuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 QUE NO BIRD


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 23 2008, 10:30 PM~10937193
> *????????  We'll seee
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 24 2008, 07:37 PM~10943866
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

IS THERE A HOP :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 25 2008, 07:44 AM~10946885
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 24 2008, 03:51 PM~10942788
> *:uh: IS THE BORDER PATROL POSTED?YOU KNOW SOME OF US CAN'T BE TRAVELING THAT LITTLE STRETCH.OR IF ANYBODY KNOW OF A GOOD COYOTE LET ME KNOW.IM SERIOUS TOO.
> *


hit up mario [donkey] blue lincoln from la chapter ,hes a coyote,,tell him i sent ya :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 23 2008, 07:11 PM~10934939
> *CANT WAIT THIS LOOKS GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 34746 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 25 2008, 06:33 PM~10951474
> *hit up mario [donkey] blue lincoln from la chapter ,hes a coyote,,tell him i sent ya :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 25 2008, 09:35 PM~10952861
> *
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2008, 06:34 PM~10951485
> *how much shipped to 34746 :biggrin:
> *


5.55 priorty mail :biggrin:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 24 2008, 04:51 PM~10942788
> *:uh: IS THE BORDER PATROL POSTED?YOU KNOW SOME OF US CAN'T BE TRAVELING THAT LITTLE STRETCH.OR IF ANYBODY KNOW OF A GOOD COYOTE LET ME KNOW.IM SERIOUS TOO.
> *


here is birds truck at the border. hes such a good coyote he got away some how :biggrin: 







:uh:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 26 2008, 05:56 PM~10959453
> *here is birds truck  at the border. hes such a good coyote he got away some how :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

carne azada


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 27 2008, 07:15 PM~10966860
> *carne azada
> 
> 
> ...


Next Friday July 4th. Everyone is invited!!! Come hang out.!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 28 2008, 12:58 PM~10970217
> *Next Friday July 4th.  Everyone is invited!!!  Come hang out.!!!
> *


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

come on down everyone invited


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

come celebrate


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 28 2008, 11:12 PM~10972907
> *come celebrate
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 10 2008, 10:33 PM~10843907
> *Majestics SD will be having their 19th annual picnic at the wing park off of Coronado ave on the 4th of July.    All clubs and solo riders are welcome.  We will be selling plates (Carne Asada) and drink $5.  Come hang out and enjoy the day and also a good view of the fireworks into the evening.
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 29 2008, 09:11 AM~10973831
> *  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

its almost time placed the order for beans and rice today.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 29 2008, 10:08 PM~10977787
> *
> *


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

MAJESTICS 4 DE JULIO PICNIC


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

ON THE 4TH IF ANYONE HAS A JUMPER AVAILABLE FOR THE KIDS PM ME. LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH :yes:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10843907
> *Majestics SD will be having their 19th annual picnic at the wing park off of Coronado ave on the 4th of July.    All clubs and solo riders are welcome.  We will be selling plates (Carne Asada) and drink $5.  Come hang out and enjoy the day and also a good view of the fireworks into the evening.
> *


GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 1 2008, 01:16 AM~10987226
> *GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

solo 4 dias,


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

place to be on the 4th of july :biggrin:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 1 2008, 09:21 AM~10988516
> *solo 4 dias,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 1 2008, 08:21 AM~10988516
> *solo 4 dias,
> *



x2


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

HEY BIRD THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO STOP BY MY SHOP YOU CAN COUNT ON ONE OF MY RIDES TO BE THERE ALONG WITH A SICK SPORTBIKE


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

hey bird dont just stand there. lets go pick up the carne


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

someone pm me directions coming from the 5 south L.A. thanks homies


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 1 2008, 05:23 PM~10991996
> *someone pm me directions coming from the 5 south L.A. thanks homies
> *


Sancho, Can you PM Goodtimes the map?? Thanks Buddy


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCBIGE_@Jul 1 2008, 03:51 PM~10991388
> *HEY BIRD THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO STOP BY MY SHOP YOU CAN COUNT ON ONE OF MY RIDES TO BE THERE ALONG WITH A SICK SPORTBIKE
> 
> *


Not a problem. Gotta take care of the North County people aswell


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 1 2008, 07:19 PM~10992850
> *Sancho,    Can you PM Goodtimes the map??  Thanks Buddy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Jul 1 2008, 05:23 PM~10991996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 2 2008, 12:02 PM~10997889
> *Take  I-5 S.  101.8 mi
> 
> Keep LEFT to take I-805 S.  25.6 mi
> ...


thanks homeboy


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 2 2008, 12:02 PM~10997889
> *Take  I-5 S.  101.8 mi
> 
> Keep LEFT to take I-805 S.  25.6 mi
> ...


.


those are not the right directions
:thumbsdown:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 2 2008, 01:09 PM~10998306
> *.
> those are not the right directions
> :thumbsdown:
> *




that's silverwing park :angry: 

the picnic is at the wing by the rec. center  

3020 coronado ave
san diego 92154


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

I-5 South

Take the CORONADO AVE exit, EXIT 4. 

Turn LEFT onto CORONADO AVE. 

3020 Coronado Ave San Diego, CA 92154-1571 


after you make the left on coronado you'll go
over the freeway and it's about 3 lights.
once you start up the hill @ beyer blvd. you'll see
it on the left


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 2 2008, 02:14 PM~10998338
> *that's silverwing park :angry:
> 
> the picnic is at the wing by the rec. center
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 2 2008, 01:19 PM~10998382
> *
> *


2 different parks homie :0 

some people call it luckie waller park.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10843907
> *Majestics SD will be having their 19th annual picnic at the wing park off of Coronado ave on the 4th of July.    All clubs and solo riders are welcome.  We will be selling plates (Carne Asada) and drink $5.  Come hang out and enjoy the day and also a good view of the fireworks into the evening.
> *



hello :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 2 2008, 01:29 PM~10998474
> *2 different parks homie :0
> 
> some people call it luckie waller park.
> *


fixed...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 2 2008, 01:14 PM~10998338
> *that's silverwing park :angry:
> 
> the picnic is at the wing by the rec. center
> ...


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

montgomery waller park on the top where the wing is. 
3020 coronado ave


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah boiiiy


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 3 2008, 08:47 AM~11004339
> *yeah boiiiy
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :nicoderm: GRACIAS !!!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

time?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TOMARROW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jul 2 2008, 06:15 PM~11000936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Regal King will be in the House !!!!!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

what time you guys rolling in?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

What time????


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2008, 10:14 PM~11010142
> *What time????
> *


 majestics will be there at 6 :uh: 
am


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jul 3 2008, 10:35 PM~11010285
> *majestics will be there at 6 :uh:
> am
> *


if there menudo, ill be there early...maybe abo can take me that early if he comes by.. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jul 3 2008, 10:35 PM~11010285
> *majestics will be there at 6 :uh:
> am
> *


:0 well I'm on the road now, any cheap hotels in the area ? :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2008, 10:47 PM~11010349
> *:0 well I'm on the road now, any cheap hotels in the area ? :dunno: :happysad:
> *


if you not too picky, there a eazy 8 right off on coronado Ave..


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2008, 11:47 PM~11010349
> *:0 well I'm on the road now, any cheap hotels in the area ? :dunno: :happysad:
> *


Motel 6 on Est chula vista homie or there's other ones around there.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Jul 3 2008, 10:59 PM~11010426
> *Motel 6 on Est chula vista homie or there's other ones around there.....
> *


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: 64 ready 2 serve....The unexpected!!!!!!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 2 2008, 01:19 PM~10998379
> *I-5 South
> 
> Take the CORONADO AVE exit, EXIT 4.
> ...


THANKS IM READY 2 ROLL


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

bullet proof designs1 will be the the house got the camera ready to snap them pics


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Jul 3 2008, 11:04 PM~11010454
> *:biggrin: 64 ready 2 serve....The unexpected!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 4 2008, 08:24 AM~11011696
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:banghead: WHAT ABOUT ME????????


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 4 2008, 09:24 AM~11011889
> *:banghead: WHAT ABOUT ME????????
> *


 :uh: come on gee!!!!!!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

see you guys their :biggrin:


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

where is everybody goin after the picnic??fam bam?? 43rd??? highland???


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG FRIZZLE 36_@Jul 4 2008, 10:28 AM~11012500
> *where is everybody goin after the picnic??fam bam?? 43rd??? highland???
> *


X2 I wanna see how ya'll roll, my 1st time actually attending a function out here !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

fucking parks almost full i just got back from there ima head over there again in a bit so whats crakin wit tha hop or after show hangouts


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

man the parks dead whre did everyone go


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

so wheres everyone at wats up regal king


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jul 4 2008, 06:20 PM~11014622
> *so wheres everyone at wats up regal king
> *


I'm still here in town, where is everyone ridin' at?? :wave: Ya'll some koo people !!!
Hope to bridge the gap between The Bay and L.A. And Diego... It gets boring seeing the same ole' cars over and over... I like comming out here to see a totally different style !!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Try Highland Ave. in National City


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*ANY PICS* :dunno:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

fuck it homie i guess no ones chillin fuckit ima go see them fireworks prob national city or spring valley  :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jul 4 2008, 05:44 PM~11014482
> *man the parks dead whre did everyone go
> *


i ended up having family thing here. rolled by round 430. they were tearing down..time to head out to embarcadero, to see them fire works....


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY*


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

Where saving the hop 4 next week 4 the straight game picknic.... :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Jul 4 2008, 08:25 PM~11015089
> *Where saving the hop 4 next week 4 the straight game picknic.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 4 2008, 07:35 PM~11014883
> *ANY PICS :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 4 2008, 08:57 PM~11015246
> *x2
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 4 2008, 09:08 PM~11015301
> *
> *


Majestics SD wants to thank all the clubs and solo riders for coming out and hanging out with us. Thanks to The Crowd, Individuals, South Cali, Delegation, Strait Game, Amigos, Good Times 818, Los Angeles CC, Aztlan, Viejitos, Bombas, Groupe, Unique Ladies, Southern Coast. Have a few pictures to post in a few


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 4 2008, 06:14 PM~11014595
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

look like a good turn out...i made it there too late.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 4 2008, 09:08 PM~11015301
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 4 2008, 08:33 PM~11015118
> *:0
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 4 2008, 09:29 PM~11015413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


image moved or deleted :dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 4 2008, 09:08 PM~11015301
> *
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 4 2008, 09:08 PM~11015301
> *
> *











































Our old homies from Los Angeles CC. Dont forget about there show this sunday if your not doing anything


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 4 2008, 06:14 PM~11014595
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 4 2008, 06:14 PM~11014595
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

realy realy good turn out homies had lots of fun 2day thank u and it was nice seein u homies again :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 4 2008, 09:54 PM~11015560
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 4 2008, 09:57 PM~11015573
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 4 2008, 10:12 PM~11015634
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

THAT WAS A GOOD SHOW MUCH PROPS TO THA MAJESTICS DAMMM HIGHLAND WAS CRACKIN FOR A LIL BIT THEN I SEEN TOO MANY PIGS SO I LEFT NICE FIREWORKS AT KIMBALL PARK


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jul 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11015682
> *THAT WAS A GOOD SHOW MUCH PROPS TO THA MAJESTICS DAMMM HIGHLAND WAS CRACKIN FOR A LIL BIT THEN I SEEN TOO MANY PIGS SO I LEFT NICE FIREWORKS AT KIMBALL PARK
> *


x2
it kind of felt like the old days


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 4 2008, 10:24 PM~11015687
> *x2
> it kind of felt like the old days
> *


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

DAMMM I GOTTA GET BACK INTO THE GAME SO IF ANY OF U GUYS'S KIDS HAVE LOWRIDER BIKES I DO PINSTRIPPING AND SILVER AND GOLD LEAF BIKES ONLY FOR NOW BUT HOPEFULLY SOON I GET INTO DOING CARS I GOT SOME PICS OF SOME FUCK AROUND WORK I DID SO IF ANY OF U GUYS WANNA STRIPE UR KIDS BIKE GET AT ME


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 4 2008, 10:24 PM~11015687
> *x2
> it kind of felt like the old days
> *


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

Bullet Proof Designs1 in the house thanks Guys for the good food and making us feel at home ....


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

I got there a little late but here are my pictures.


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

This 65 is Clean


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

Got a video of a hop.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@Jul 5 2008, 01:36 AM~11016268
> *This 65 is Clean
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HAD A GOOD TIME IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 4 2008, 09:20 PM~11015349
> *Majestics SD wants to thank all the clubs and solo riders for coming out and hanging out with us.  Thanks to The Crowd,  Individuals,  South Cali,  Delegation,  Strait Game,  Amigos,  Good Times 818,  Los Angeles CC,  Aztlan,  Viejitos,  Bombas,  Groupe,  Unique Ladies,  Southern Coast.  Have a few pictures to post in a few
> *


  WAS WELL WORTH THE TRIP


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Jul 5 2008, 10:10 AM~11016837
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

looks like i missed out  

but i was at my son's baseball tournament
on the other side of the park @ the high school.
by the time i went by everyone was gone :banghead: 


maybe next year


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 4 2008, 09:51 PM~11015546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for DELEGATION SD CHAPTER


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: Just got back home, left San Diego at 6am :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THANKS AGAIN TO THE MAJESTICS FAMILY FOR THE HOSPITALITY, IT WAS A LONG 7HR DRIVE BUT WELL WORTH IT !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: View My Video


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: DAMN, I MISSED THAT PART


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice pics Regal you did the Bay proud homie.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 5 2008, 09:20 PM~11019760
> *Nice pics Regal you did the Bay proud homie.
> *


 :cheesy: Thanks Bro !!


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 71chevy_@Jul 5 2008, 09:54 PM~11019874
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

That damn 64 is OFF THE CHAIN SHIIITTT


----------

